# BMQ vs BMOQ differences



## zxp333 (16 Jun 2015)

Hi,

I'm currently in the process of enrolling in the Reserves, with the Seaforth Highlanders (Vancouver) and have a hit a bump in the road while doing all of the application stuff, to do with training. When I spoke with the recruiter, he said that if I go the Officer route, I will have to complete BMQ at the home garrison, and then fly out to Gagetown for 3 months to complete BMOQ. But information I've seen online (Forces.ca, Army.ca) is contradictory to that. He also said that if I go th NCM route, it's just BMQ at home garrison and that's it. Can someone please clarify the process of becoming an Officer and an NCM with the Reserves? I understand each unit does their own thing to a certain degree but there must be some nation-wide standard. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jun 2015)

For the Infantry NCMs it is BMQ (either 5 weeks full time, or many weekends on part-time basis), and BIQ which is 7-8 weeks now full time.

For Infantry Officers, you will complete BMQ, then conduct a BMOQ which is only 2 weeks which can be conducted also, full time or part time.

Then you will begin CAP.


----------



## zxp333 (16 Jun 2015)

So BMOQ is only two weeks? Forces.ca says it's two 7 week parts or something like that, but correct me if I'm wrong.
And what is CAP?
Apologies the recruiter was sort of vague when I spoke with him a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (16 Jun 2015)

zxp333 said:
			
		

> So BMOQ is only two weeks? Forces.ca says it's two 7 week parts or something like that, but correct me if I'm wrong.
> And what is CAP?
> Apologies the recruiter was sort of vague when I spoke with him a couple of weeks ago.



For the Reserve Force it is 2 weeks. Forces.ca usually does not reflect on Reserve Force training as it changes frequently and is in the hands of the local Brigade Battle Schools.

CAP is Common Army Phase training for officers it is like BMQ-Land (formerly SQ) for officers *CAP is now called BMOQ-Land sorry*. Less emphasis of section attacks, more emphasis on leadership during offensive and defensive movements. You will learn more weapon systems such as the C9 and Grenades (if they haven't axed those from CAP as well). It is 31 days of training, 17 of which are in the field.


----------



## zxp333 (16 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the clarification LunchMeat! Do BMOQ and BMOQ-Land both take place at CFB Gagetown?


----------



## Pusser (16 Jun 2015)

I think you're asking the wrong question.  Hopefully you are not choosing which path to take based on the courses, how long they are and where they are.  The question you need to be asking yourself is what you want to do.  Do you want to be an officer, or do you want to be an NCM?  Once you've sorted that out in your mind, the rest will fall into place.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2015)

zxp333 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification LunchMeat! Do BMOQ and BMOQ-Land both take place at CFB Gagetown?



BMOQ-L is in CFB Gagetown.

BMOQ could be anywhere; as that will be dependent on where you live and whose Division you fall under, and where that Division decides to run a BMOQ.


----------



## zxp333 (16 Jun 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I think you're asking the wrong question.  Hopefully you are not choosing which path to take based on the courses, how long they are and where they are.  The question you need to be asking yourself is what you want to do.  Do you want to be an officer, or do you want to be an NCM?  Once you've sorted that out in your mind, the rest will fall into place.



No I know for sure I want to go the Officer route, I just want to be very sure as to how that's going to happen before I move on in the application process. You make a really great point though and I'll make sure in the future not to make my decisions based on courses!


----------



## crlemesur (21 Mar 2019)

What are the biggest differences between BMQ and BMOQ, excluding course content. For example, I was watching a video of an officer cadet's room, and they had their own bedroom with a couple of other neighbors and shared head. Do NCMs get this too? Are all the amenities and food the same for both programs?


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Mar 2019)

crlemesur said:
			
		

> Are all the amenities and food the same for both programs?



Hahahahahhaahhaha


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Mar 2019)

crlemesur said:
			
		

> What are the biggest differences between BMQ and BMOQ, excluding course content. For example, I was watching a video of an officer cadet's room, and they had their own bedroom with a couple of other neighbors and shared head. Do NCMs get this too? Are all the amenities and food the same for both programs?



Depending on availability of each sector, yes, some NCM platoons end up in blue sector, which has individual rooms. Green sector is open-concept with 3/4 walls dividing individual cubicles. (I wouldn't focus on private rooms being better or worse though. Each sector has its pros and cons and after being housed in both during course, I prefer green sector hands-down for a variety of reasons.)

As was pointed out..."amenities" isn't really a thing...unless you mean having a shared bathroom that must be free of water droplets, dust, garbage and other debris at all times, having a limited selection of cleaning products and garbage bags in a closet which must remain pristinely organized at all times, and specific personal items which are purchased from Canex, which are to be on display in a specific manner at all times. The same food is served to both OCdts and NCMs during course...Oh, you get a fan. (But most don't use it cuz it's one more thing to arrange and clean very specifically. And you don't keep it. I liked having it though.)

A few basic differences: BMOQ is longer than BMQ. BMOQ contains components focusing on leading troops, basic battle procedure and participation in ‘missions’ that aren’t a part of BMQ. For obvious reasons, there’s focus on leadership skills that BMQ doesn’t contain to the same extent, or at all.


----------

